# When needed, how do you lose weight?



## Bretrick (Oct 14, 2022)

When I broke my ankle twelve months ago my weight increased by 15kg - 33lb through inactivity.
Very easy to put on weight, not so easy to remove it. Especially as we age and joints become problematic.
I have started to attempt shedding buy replacing my usual Macca's breakfast with a fruit smoothie.
There has been the necessity to add another hole to my belt. Having shed 5kg - 11lb - over the previous month.
Not really going to exercise, just use dietary practices for now.


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 14, 2022)

I love working in the yard.  I find that if I eat breakfast, spend the day working outside and skipping lunch, then have dinner I will lose weight.  Just cutting calories doesn't seem to do it for me.  I need the exercise too.  Sounds like it is working for you though.  That is great!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 14, 2022)

I do like you do by trying to remove the more fattening items from my diet.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 14, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When I broke my ankle twelve months ago my weight increased by 15kg - 33lb through inactivity.
> Very easy to put on weight, not so easy to remove it. Especially as we age and joints become problematic.
> I have started to attempt shedding buy replacing my usual Macca's breakfast with a fruit smoothie.
> There has been the necessity to add another hole to my belt. Having shed 5kg - 11lb - over the previous month.
> Not really going to exercise, just use dietary practices for now.


Weight loss has a lot more to do with reducing calorie intake than actual exercise, although exercise is important for improved health.  Reduce carbs- less bread, pasta, rice, potatoes etc.  For myself, tracking and journaling my meals with an app called myfitnesspal has be a real valuable tool.  Exercise is important, but if joint pain is an issue then focus on diet is even more important.

BTW, don't give up on movement, gentle movement and stretching helps joint and general muscle pain.  I've participated in Silver Sneakers classes at the local gym, currently we have an Active Aging class that provides needed strength, balance and coordination activities which really benefits our seniors. I personally practice Taichi, and lead practice sessions on an informal basis at the gym.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 14, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I love working in the yard.  I find that if I eat breakfast, spend the day working outside and skipping lunch, then have dinner I will lose weight.  Just cutting calories doesn't seem to do it for me.  I need the exercise too.  Sounds like it is working for you though.  That is great!


The thing is, there is no hurry to lose weight. If I greatly reduce the high calorie items from my menu then eventually the weight will reduce. No matter if that takes twelve months or more. As long as I do not gain anymore weight.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 14, 2022)

When I need to lose weight/pounds, the only thing that helps me to 
do so are adjustments to my eating. For me it is always portion control.

Also exercise, specifically for me again, that would be and is walking.

these two together work for me, when I put my mind to it, but I don't 
always make the efforts.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

Just stop eating!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 14, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Just stop eating!


When I think that thought I tend to do the opposite


----------



## Bella (Oct 14, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Weight loss has a lot more to do with reducing calorie intake than actual exercise, although exercise is important for improved health. * Reduce carbs- less bread, pasta, rice, potatoes etc.*  For myself, tracking and journaling my meals with an app called myfitnesspal has be a real valuable tool.  Exercise is important, but if joint pain is an issue then focus on diet is even more important.
> 
> BTW,* don't give up on movement, gentle movement and stretching helps joint and general muscle pain. * I've participated in Silver Sneakers classes at the local gym, currently we have an Active Aging class that provides needed strength, balance and coordination activities which really benefits our seniors. I personally practice Taichi, and lead practice sessions on an informal basis at the gym.


My weight remains consistent because I watch what I eat. If it started climbing, the _first thing_ I'd restrict would be carbs. No question. It would be good if you could get in _some_ exercise. Even a bit of walking, as LadyEmeraude said, but if you can't, you can't. You know what you have to do.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 14, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Weight loss has a lot more to do with reducing calorie intake than actual exercise, although exercise is important for improved health.  Reduce carbs- less bread, pasta, rice, potatoes etc.  For myself, tracking and journaling my meals with an app called myfitnesspal has be a real valuable tool.  Exercise is important, but if joint pain is an issue then focus on diet is even more important.
> 
> BTW, don't give up on movement, gentle movement and stretching helps joint and general muscle pain.  I've participated in Silver Sneakers classes at the local gym, currently we have an Active Aging class that provides needed strength, balance and coordination activities which really benefits our seniors. I personally practice Taichi, and lead practice sessions on an informal basis at the gym.


I was looking at the myfitnesspal site and where I am suppose to put goal weight it will not accept anything I put in.
It has - between NaN kilograms or greater. I do not understand what that means. My goal weight is 50kg.
Can you advise me here please?


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 14, 2022)

Intermittent fasting (I eat during an 8 hr window), avoid processed foods and unhealthy fats.  Unhealthy fats can prevent your cells from absorbing nutrients.  Stick with cold pressed olive oil, avocado oil and unrefined coconut oil.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 14, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I was looking at the myfitnesspal site and where I am suppose to put goal weight it will not accept anything I put in.
> It has - between NaN kilograms or greater. I do not understand what that means. My goal weight is 50kg.
> Can you advise me here please?


I have worked it out.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 14, 2022)

@Bretrick   Congratulations on your weight loss so far! 

I've lost weight by exercising (a lot) and by Atkins/keto/carnivore.

I also magically lost weight when I lived in Mexico. Maybe it was the sunshine.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 14, 2022)

I make the dog get off my lap.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 14, 2022)

Agreeing with @NorthernLight!  Congrats on your good start!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 14, 2022)

When needed, how do you lose weight?​
Adjusting food types and volume has never really done it for me
That may change in the future

But

for now

It's turning this




into this




with this


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 14, 2022)

Eat fewer calories than you burn, it's the only way.

Lots of tricks to help you do that, low carb, intermittent fasting, etc, all work if you eat less than you burn.  I usually just track my calories, I use myfitnesspal, makes it easier.  Exercise is good for you and can help, however as @Nathan says weight loss is more about what you eat.  Its impossible to burn a whole lot of calories exercising, a few yes, but it won't make up for overeating.  I know, there have been times I exercised to the extreme and still gained weight, just eating too much.

Not sure about the goal weight thing on myfitnesspal, but you should be able to start a food log, has that worked?  Try to eat something like 1,500 calories a day and you should lose weight, don't go under 1,200 without medical supervision.  And you can use the exercise log on myfitnesspal, but do not believe the calorie burned estimates.  If myfitnesspal was right on my calorie burns I'd weigh well below zero.  I just don't deduct anything for calories burned by exercise, whatever it is will just be a bonus.

All that said I do highly recommend exercise, good for you and makes you feel better, and maybe lose a little more weight.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 14, 2022)

I agree with others....cut the carbs.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 16, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> ....cut the carbs.


That works for a lot of people, its worth a try.

One thing about going onto a low carb diet is that at first you can lose a lot of water weight.  Carbs cause us to retain more water.  For that reason you will hear of people loosing 5 or 10 pounds in the first week of a low carb diet.  It's mostly water, not a bad thing I think it helps motivate people to stay on the diet.  Like all the other diets so long as you eat fewer calories than you burn you will lose fat and weight, you can gain weight on a low carb diet if you eat too much.

People have lost weight on awful junk food diets, not a good idea but it illustrates the burning more calories than you eat rule.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Oct 16, 2022)

I ate 1600 calories a day and lost 50lbs. I have maintained for 2 years. I also walk 2 miles per day.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 16, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> When I need to lose weight/pounds, the only thing that helps me to
> do so are adjustments to my eating. For me it is *always portion control.*


Years ago at work a nurse told me "portion control", after a few years of not following that advise, I started following it, and lost 120 lbs.     Of course, going to the gym was a big benefit on many levels.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 16, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Years ago at work a nurse told me "portion control", after a few years of not following that advise, I started following it, and lost 120 lbs.     Of course, going to the gym was a big benefit on many levels.


that is a great loss of weight, how wonderful you succeeded!


----------



## Been There (Oct 17, 2022)

I have the opposite problem. Keeping weight on. I have 3 different sizes of waist pants. I have them sorted out in my closet. Doctor says my metabolism is too high. Question I have is how does he know? Is there a test for that? I have never known a test that has been performed on me that would indicate my rate of metabolism.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2022)

Fasting works.
I fast between each meal.
My meals are 2 hours apart.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 17, 2022)

Count calories.


----------



## David777 (Oct 17, 2022)

Well despite the endless media blabbering, it is quite simple.  

The less one consumes, the less is available to be added into the body minus nominal discharges.  

A majority of people in this era choose to eat large meal proportions until their ever expanding bellies feel full instead of being content at what is healthy.  Eating for pleasure is epidemic given how easy it is nowadays to drive down to supermarkets and fill up one's cupboards and refrigerators with about anything imaginable.  If one over a period of weeks tries to eat less, one's stomach and intestines will slowly shrink and henceforth a Subway 6 inch tuna sandwich will satisfy one nicely instead of your usual 12 inch barbecue rib sandwich.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 17, 2022)

I do push back exercises. I push my chair back from the dinner table before my brain is really ready to stop eating.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 18, 2022)

Losing weight for me is always "needed"!  In fact I need to get serious about it right now which means I have to:
~Not watch T.V., my tablet, read or be otherwise engaged. I read an article that said when doing those things people eat 33% more but I find I eat almost twice as much.
~Make a conscious effort to get more exercise. I really need to get serious about that.
~Cut back on my starchy carbs, sweets and snacking.
~Don't allow myself to "bored, depressed or grief eat"
I had lost 26 pounds over the past couple of years and gained half of that back. Not pleased with myself. 

@Nathan, Good for you..*great* job! I don't eat nearly as much as other people in one sitting but do snack a lot. I cut back by eating half of some things but it seems since COVID that just manages to maintain my weight not reduce it. So clearly I need to exercise more.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 18, 2022)

When stressed, I lose weight!  Can't eat much, and what I do I "worry off".   My 84 divorces (seems like it) , stressed me for 6 months until it was final.  I lost 15 pounds and looked better when done.  Of course, it may have been the relief of it all that made me smile more.

Fortunately for me, the good and bad days equal out, so my weight doesn't fluctuate much anymore.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 21, 2022)

I sometimes think that in the UK, if you are big enough to cast a shadow, then you're classed as overweight.   I also find it strange that many nurses and other medical professionals are, to put it politely,  a bit on the big side.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 7, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When I broke my ankle twelve months ago my weight increased by 15kg - 33lb through inactivity.
> Very easy to put on weight, not so easy to remove it. Especially as we age and joints become problematic.
> I have started to attempt shedding buy replacing my usual Macca's breakfast with a fruit smoothie.
> There has been the necessity to add another hole to my belt. Having shed 5kg - 11lb - over the previous month.
> Not really going to exercise, just use dietary practices for now.


I am currently back on my program to lose 30 lbs. Down 8 pounds so far in four weeks time. 22 to go. I lost 50 lbs over an 8 month period about 15 years ago. Im doing it the same way this time as I did last time. And that is by maintaining a daily caloric deficit of around 400 calories under what is my daily weight maintenance calorie total. And  also by increasing my weekly activity levels (includes exercise) to approx 150 minutes per week. 
There is alot of talk over the past few years about not having to track calories in order to lose weight. But as for me I only consistently lose if I am dilligent in tracking my food and drink intake and keeping a daily deficit of calories. To me its not a logical path to weight loss if you have no idea exactly how much you are taking in each day. Tracking also takes away alot of the temptations to snack here and there. For example since I have to eat only 2300 calories daily to keep in my deficit, if I have eaten say 1300 calories over breakfast and lunch I then know I can only spend another 1000 calories for afternoon snack and dinner. Therefore I know that plate of cookies somebody left in the break room will not help me keep to the goal if I eat them and go over my daily calorie budget.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 7, 2022)

Mojaveoutdoors said:


> There is alot of talk over the past few years about not having to track calories in order to lose weight.


Of course you don't have to count them.  However if you don't burn more calories than you eat you will not lose weight.  For me, and it sounds like you, counting is the only way to insure that.

Good luck with it, you are off to a really good start!


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 7, 2022)

David777 said:


> Well despite the endless media blabbering, it is quite simple.
> 
> The less one consumes, the less is available to be added into the body minus nominal discharges.
> 
> A majority of people in this era choose to eat large meal proportions until their ever expanding bellies feel full instead of being content at what is healthy.  Eating for pleasure is epidemic given how easy it is nowadays to drive down to supermarkets and fill up one's cupboards and refrigerators with about anything imaginable.  If one over a period of weeks tries to eat less, one's stomach and intestines will slowly shrink and henceforth a Subway 6 inch tuna sandwich will satisfy one nicely instead of your usual 12 inch barbecue rib sandwich.


Yes you are 100% on target. Weight loss is hard work but the concept is simple: Eat less, expend more !


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Of course you don't have to count them.  However if you don't burn more calories than you eat you will not lose weight.  For me, and it sounds like you, counting is the only way to insure that.
> 
> Good luck with it, you are off to a really good start!


"However if you don't burn more calories than you eat you will not lose weight." Yep and that seems to be a long known fact that the modern weight loss industry is trying to obscure in its quest to sell more Weight Loss Snake Oils and push these fad diets that in the long run are not sustainable.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 7, 2022)

Mojaveoutdoors said:


> "However if you don't burn more calories than you eat you will not lose weight." Yep and that seems to be a long known fact that the modern weight loss industry is trying to obscure in its quest to sell more Weight Loss Snake Oils and push these fad diets that in the long run are not sustainable.


Yep, and they are taking advantage of folks who don't want to count calories...  Hell, none of us do.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yep, and they are taking advantage of folks who don't want to count calories...  Hell, none of us do.


Yes I do not want to count calories. It takes both time and effort. But then time and effort is whats needed to achieve almost any goal in life. Counting calories allows me to know exactly where I stand every day (I also loosely keep an eye on my macros too). If Im not tracking my calories Its like shooting at a target with a blindfold on. You may hit it occasionally but you will mostly be off target.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 7, 2022)

win231 said:


> Fasting works.
> I fast between each meal.
> My meals are 2 hours apart.


Just curious how is eating meals just two hours apart considered fasting ?


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 7, 2022)

Mojaveoutdoors said:


> Just curious how is eating meals just two hours apart considered fasting ?


That whooshing sound you just heard was something going over your head...


----------



## Chet (Dec 7, 2022)

Way, way back, I needed to lose weight. I read all I could and discovered it was all about caloric intake. I drew up a monthly chart and plotted my weight daily. The goal was to connect the daily dots and watch the plot go down. That visual evidence gives positive feedback as it goes down. I set a goal and lost 47 pounds in 3 months.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 7, 2022)

Chet said:


> Way, way back, I needed to lose weight. I read all I could and discovered it was all about caloric intake. I drew up a monthly chart and plotted my weight daily. The goal was to connect the daily dots and watch the plot go down. That visual evidence gives positive feedback as it goes down. I set a goal and lost 47 pounds in 3 months.


That is the long proven way to do it. Yet so many now have been conned into thinking that calorie tracking is not the way to lose weight. When in fact it is the most successful proven way to do it. It just takes some focus and work.


----------



## s76l42 (Dec 7, 2022)

Move more, I don't eat sugar or processed foods. Eat whole, real foods and cook from scratch. I do intermittent fasting and have been on the same schedule for over 10 years. Eat between 12-5. Sugar and processed foods are really like poison. Processed foods are just boxes and bags full of chemicals, not actual food. Leading to not just obesity but many health conditions. We are what we eat.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 7, 2022)

I wouldn't recommend this, but quite a few years ago I decided I needed to lose a few pounds.  So for a couple of weeks my daily diet consisted of two 3-Musketeers bars (regular size) and an 8-oz. glass of skim milk.  It worked.


----------



## win231 (Dec 7, 2022)

A balanced diet is very important.
If you have a bowl of ice cream in one hand, you should have a bowl of ice cream in your other hand.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

speaking of ice cream   ... keep a jar of dill pickles in the fridge.

When you want to suppress your appetite,  eat a pickle.  It  can help at times.

Also ... brush your teeth after eating.  You might stay away from eating longer.
Toothpaste and mouthwash can help divert  you from food.


----------



## jet (Dec 7, 2022)

if im stressed,i loose weight


----------



## hearlady (Dec 7, 2022)

I eat protein for breakfast, usually eggs and bacon or sausage. Or yogurt and blueberries.
No bread.

Lunch, salad with veg, lean protein , pumpkin seeds, avocado, sometimes  feta.
A BIG salad. Dressing olive oil, good salt, herbs. Maybe a rye cracker or some lower carb bread.

Dinner is meat and veg. Maybe a sweet potato, occasionally rice. 

Keep carbs at 5 to 1 rule. Divide carbs by fiber. 5 or less net carbs is ok.

If Im hungry and need a snack then apple with almond butter or pecans. Yogurt, plain BTW, sweetened with stevia. String cheese stick.

I don't eat like this all the time but when the pounds are creeping this is what I do and walk, walk, walk.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 7, 2022)

Mojaveoutdoors said:


> I am currently back on my program to lose 30 lbs. Down 8 pounds so far in four weeks time. 22 to go. I lost 50 lbs over an 8 month period about 15 years ago. Im doing it the same way this time as I did last time. And that is by maintaining a daily caloric deficit of around 400 calories under what is my daily weight maintenance calorie total. And  also by increasing my weekly activity levels (includes exercise) to approx 150 minutes per week.
> There is alot of talk over the past few years about not having to track calories in order to lose weight. But as for me I only consistently lose if I am dilligent in tracking my food and drink intake and keeping a daily deficit of calories. To me its not a logical path to weight loss if you have no idea exactly how much you are taking in each day. Tracking also takes away alot of the temptations to snack here and there. For example since I have to eat only 2300 calories daily to keep in my deficit, if I have eaten say 1300 calories over breakfast and lunch I then know I can only spend another 1000 calories for afternoon snack and dinner. Therefore I know that plate of cookies somebody left in the break room will not help me keep to the goal if I eat them and go over my daily calorie budget.


You've got a good start on your weight loss plan. Although I stopped doing it, I agree with you about tracking calories as a weight loss tool.  When I was doing it, I used Spark People.  My honorary daughter mentioned My Fitness Pal, but I never started using it. Are you using a site or app on your phone? If so, which one.


----------



## perChance (Dec 7, 2022)

Step away from the fridge - a few kilometers away.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 7, 2022)

perChance said:


> Step away from the fridge - a few kilometers away.


Unless, of course, a few kilometers away there's a cabinet filled with cookies, chips, snack cakes...


----------



## Been There (Dec 7, 2022)

Give up pizza night. Yes, I eat pineapple and beef on top of my pizza, but only occasionally.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 7, 2022)

Since I first posted I have shed 10kg, 22lb. Purely by reducing the amount of junk food/drinks. Slowly Slowly wins the race


----------



## perChance (Dec 7, 2022)

Our weakness is chocolate.  We have the willpower to not buy it - but every few months we buy a BIG chocolate bar with the knowledge that we are going to eat the entire bar as soon as we get home.


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You've got a good start on your weight loss plan. Although I stopped doing it, I agree with you about tracking calories as a weight loss tool.  When I was doing it, I used Spark People.  My honorary daughter mentioned My Fitness Pal, but I never started using it. Are you using a site or app on your phone? If so, which one.


I use a free tracking app called Coronometer. Its petty much like Noom or similar. I input my foods as I eat them. The biggest challenge is estimating the portion sizes to input. People are notorious for underestimating their food portions. Therefore I err on the side of inputing a little bit more than I think im eating.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 8, 2022)

A bowl of fruit for breakfast, light lunch, eat what I want for dinner, don't eat between meals or after 7pm!


----------



## charry (Dec 8, 2022)

to lose a few pounds , all i do is eat what i would normally eat , but halve it ....


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 8, 2022)

Science says..........Reduce caloric intake, increase physical activity. I eat about 1000 calories a day. Walk 3 to 4 miles a day. In 7 months ( from July of this year ) I have lost 65 pounds. My A1C has dropped from 8 to 5.5. My Doctor has stopped one of my diabetic meds, and I no longer need my COPD inhaler. My blood pressure is now 110/60 at rest, with a heart rate of 55.  I am 76.   JimB.


----------



## perChance (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't worry much about my weight - I weigh about 5lbs more than I did when I was 18.  Lots of exercise and almost no sweet stuff.


----------



## charry (Dec 8, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Science says..........Reduce caloric intake, increase physical activity. I eat about 1000 calories a day. Walk 3 to 4 miles a day. In 7 months ( from July of this year ) I have lost 65 pounds. My A1C has dropped from 8 to 5.5. My Doctor has stopped one of my diabetic meds, and I no longer need my COPD inhaler. My blood pressure is now 110/60 at rest, with a heart rate of 55.  I am 76.   JimB.


Good advise jim


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 8, 2022)

charry said:


> Good advise jim


Thanks. I will add.......You must have self discipline, and reasonable goals. My Wife and I agreed that we would remove most of the "bad foods " from our shopping lists. That included removing cake. cookies, most meat, fast food meals when out and no more alcohol. My Wife eats mostly a vegetarian diet. I buy calory measured frozen dinners, with 350 to 400 calories in each. Lots of water, daily vitamin supplements, and herbal tea. Cereal  with skim milk and fresh fruit for breakfast. One cup of coffee and a toasted bagel for lunch with honey on it. Supper is what I call a "square meal " one of the frozen meals . Tea before bed. Our weekly grocery bill is down by about 25 percent in the past 6 months. My Wife keeps a spreadsheet on all of our expenditures, including food purchases. JimB.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 8, 2022)

> When needed, how do you lose weight?


Portion control, eat what you what, just less.  Of course you'll be ahead of the game by drastically reducing sugary junk, and empty carb items.
I exercise 7 days a week, helps keep metabolism up and helps elevate the _feel good_ neurotransmitters. But at 70 I don't fall prey to the illusion that I can "burn off" excess calories by working out, that's something way younger people can do[maybe].


----------



## C50 (Dec 8, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Since I first posted I have shed 10kg, 22lb. Purely by reducing the amount of junk food/drinks. Slowly Slowly wins the race



Congratulations!  I hope you reach your goal!

I have never dieted or needed to lose weight but wanted to say this.  At age 62 I'm not quite as active when younger, so I work at maintaining my weight.  I eat healthy foods but also balance my food intake with my weight.

What I do is weigh myself twice a day, first thing in the morning than around 5:30 PM in the evening.  If my weights up a bit at morning weigh in I eat less during the day, if weights up at evening weigh in I won't eat anything that evening.  If my weight happens to be down below average at evening weigh in you better believe I get a treat!  Works for me.


----------



## jimintoronto (Dec 8, 2022)

C50 said:


> Congratulations!  I hope you reach your goal!
> 
> I have never dieted or needed to lose weight but wanted to say this.  At age 62 I'm not quite as active when younger, so I work at maintaining my weight.  I eat healthy foods but also balance my food intake with my weight.
> 
> What I do is weigh myself twice a day, first thing in the morning than around 5:30 PM in the evening.  If my weights up a bit at morning weigh in I eat less during the day, if weights up at evening weigh in I won't eat anything that evening.  If my weight happens to be down below average at evening weigh in you better believe I get a treat!  Works for me.


I weigh myself in the morning in the nude , before eating anything.  JimB.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 15, 2022)

Over the years, I think I have been on every diet 'in the book' I never had a large great weight problem. Everyone is different..we just have to find what works best for us. I need higher protein and exercise more. My 'go to' exercise is dancing around to music from the 50's and 60's. Around Christmas _Feliz Navidad_ is my song!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 15, 2022)

low carb seems to work for me.i have lost 2.5 a week since about this time last year.slow and steady.


----------

